# Looking for orphans long island



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm starting up a new coop, have had pigeons most of my life looking to house six to ten. Would like homers or flights etc as I like to fly them will take others
Located east Moriches.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

BUMP - I am sure something will come along. especially if some of the rescuers see this


----------

